# The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 8)



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

*Go to previous chapter (chapter 7)*​Chapter 8 – Energy infrastructure of the old world’s cities​



IMG 8.1 – «Repton Cross», Derbyshire, England.​In order to understand the working principle of old energy installations, it is necessary to know about another important aspect of the field. If you were careful enough, you should have noticed that all toroidal systems, from fruits to energy vessels, have a stem or axis that runs through their center.




IMG 8.2 – «The salt baths», Besancon, France.​This axis has a very important practical purpose. But before I tell you about its purpose, I would like to try to lead you to the right thought, following the same path that I walked myself.

If you have been interested in this topic for a long time, then most likely you are aware of such artifacts as vajras. I guess nowadays almost everyone knows or at least heard something about vajras and their potential energy purpose. There are a lot of theories on the internet on how they could work, but, unfortunately, there is no clear explanation anywhere.




IMG 8.3​With all the previous information in mind, do you see familiar elements of past energy systems in the vajra? If you read carefully, then of course you should. A vessel is clearly visible in the middle of the vajra, and on the sides there are some obelisk-looking things with tips. Knowing that the vessel creates a toroidal field around itself, let's try to visualize it:

*

*
IMG 8.4​_Note that the shape of the toroidal field that should appear around the vessel is visible even in the design of the vajra itself._

As you can see, the toroidal field appears perpendicular to the main axis of the vajra. But based on the design of the device itself, it can be seen that the main energy flow must pass through the very obelisks (probably concentrating on their tips), but they are outside of the torus field! Hence a question arises – what affects them if not the torus?

If you haven't guessed it on your own, then the answer is the following – another energy flow/field always passes through the torus, and it has a shape of a spiral hyperboloid.




IMG 8.5​Initially, this thought was prompted by illustrations from Ken Wheeler's book, as well as this video from his YouTube channel:

*MV 8.1 «**Magnetism & Inertia Explaining the Field Geometry that defines the entire Universe**»*​
But then I realized that I had already seen something similar so many times, in completely different places and forms. All this time, clues and hints about the real structure of the fields and the surrounding reality were around us in encrypted form:




IMG 8.6 – Taken from various editions of «The Workshop» magazine (1868-1881).




IMG 8.7 – Taken from various editions of «The Workshop» magazine (1868-1881).




IMG 8.8 – Taken from various editions of «The Workshop» magazine (1868-1881).




IMG 8.9 – «Handbook of ornament» by Franz Sales Meyer (1900).




IMG 8.10 – «L'ornato» by Augusto Garneri (1921).




IMG 8.11 – «The grammar of ornament» by Owen Jones (1856).​The above samples were collected from various elements of architecture and household items of the old world. Harmony with the universe lay at the very heart of the past culture, so our ancestors reflected its structure in almost everything that they created.

However, the most obvious and recognizable example is the «fleur-de-lis» symbol, also known as «heraldic lily»:




IMG 8.12​Nowadays you can find this symbol in a lot of places – from old heraldry to modern clothing accessories. But as practice shows, most people can stare at something for years, and still fail to notice the essence. But now that you know about the torus-hyperboloid geometry of the field, it will be difficult for you to unsee it:




IMG 8.13​And although over time this symbol has become mostly decorative, I have reasons to believe that it was originally meant for devices/facilities associated with the conversion/distribution of energy:




IMG 8.14 – «The pier», Skegness, England.​But the memory of old knowledge was preserved not only in ornament and heraldry. Old cups/chalices are a good example of the use of torus-hyperboloid geometry:




IMG 8.15 – «Ceremonial chalice» (or «Sifridus chalice») from the Osnabruck Cathedral, Germany.




IMG 8.16 – «Водосвятная чаша» («Holy water chalice») from «Alexander-Svirsky monastery», Russia.​Similarly to the vajra’s design, a vessel is located in the center of the axis. And it turns out that the liquid, poured into the upper container, is in the area of action of the hyperboloid flow. Obviously, in this case, the effect on the liquid made it tastier and purified it from potential poisons/toxins. Very practical, isn't it? If this principle worked with vajras and chalices, then there is no doubt that it was applied for more substantial purposes as well. But first, let's look at another example.

There is one curious toy that you have most likely heard about and may have even played with it, but hardly fully realized what you were dealing with. This toy is called «spinning top»:




IMG 8.17​Spinning top exist in various variations, which differ from each other mainly in the form and method of actuation. The main point of this toy is that you manually give it a rotation, and then it keeps this rotation for some time due to the gyroscopic effect. While gyroscopes are a pretty interesting topic on their own, I would like to draw your attention to something else.

I'll start with the strangeness of the term. In Russian language, this toy is called either «юла» or «волчок», which don’t give away any specific details. Personally, I couldn’t find anything in etymological dictionaries that could indicate the reason for the use of such names. Thus, the English term «spinning top» seems to be much more understandable, but, there is a certain catch. If «spinning» is about rotation, then what does «top» refer to? It’s hard to tell right away, isn’t it? But if you look at it from the perspective of Russian language, everything starts to fall into place. Because English word «top» looks almost the same as Russian word «тор», which means «torus». So it turns out that it isn’t about some rotating top, but rather about rotating torus. After all, the toy indeed has a toroidal shape, and it indeed rotates.

Another clue comes from the Marathi language (one of the languages spoken in India). In Marathi, this toy is called «bhovara» («भोवरा») which is translated as a whirlpool/whirlwind, and which, in its turn, again refers us to the physical phenomenon of our interest. Apparently, at some point, someone just decided to change the name of this toy in different languages, but could not cover up the traces thoroughly. This is not the first such case.

However, even the English term «top» gives us a very curious lead. You may have already noticed this on your own, but if not, then I will give you a hint by showing the following photo:




IMG 8.18 – «Ducal Brewery», Brunswick, Germany.​Even despite the differences in design between the vessels of that time, one cannot fail to notice a significant similarity between them and spinning top toys. I'm pretty sure that spinning tops were copied from these vessels. Considering all this, the logic behind the word «top» becomes clear. It could simply indicate the place of installation of the original devices – the top/roof.

_Within the framework of this comparison, just in case, one more detail should be clarified. If spinning tops rotate around their axis with their whole body, the vessels did it slightly differently. In their case, the rotation took place inside the body, where a certain substance was located. More details about this will be given in the final chapter._

But in addition to some technical differences between special vessels and toy tops, there is one very important similarity between them, not counting the appearance. This similarity appears only in the type of spinning top that uses a screw rod to actuate the toy:




IMG 8.19​The working principle of this type of spinning tops implies the conversion of translational motion into rotational motion. In fact, virtually the same thing happens when a bolt is screwed into a nut thread. But in this case, the main rotation falls not on the screw, but on the nut to which the spinning top’s body is attached. For a system with a standard (right-handed) thread, the universal right-hand rule is applicable:




IMG 8.20​This circumstance is important for the reason that it clearly shows the connection between the torus and its axis, which I previously designated as a spiral energy flow in the form of a hyperboloid. Knowing that both components are interdependent in any such system makes it much easier to understand the essence, especially when it comes to more complex processes, as in the case of vessels. And if with spinning tops energy enters along the central axis, then with the vessels, most likely, everything happens the other way around. In them, energy first appears in the form of inner rotation of the special substance, which, in its turn, creates the movement of energy along the axis/rod.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

Now let's bring our knowledge of the torus-hyperboloid structure of the field into one picture, and try to apply it in practice. For this, we will take a closer look at the design features of urban infrastructure’s energy facilities.




IMG 8.21 – «The spa», Scarborough, North Yorkshire, England.​If you pay attention to the shape of the roofs, domes, street lamps and domed rotunda installations of old cities, you will notice that they are all made in approximately the same way – either in the shape of a cone/pyramid, or in the shape similar to a hemisphere. All these shapes, oddly enough, are varieties of the hyperboloid:




IMG 8.22​In some cases, this geometry is used in a simple way, as for example here:




IMG 8.23 – «Weltzin Place and St. Paul's Church», Bromberg, Germany.​In other cases, it has a complex wavy shape, which alternates features of both hyperboloidal and toroidal geometry:




IMG 8.24 – «Park House», Bürgerpark, Bremen, Germany.​And somewhere the shape openly demonstrates the spiral nature of the energy flow’s movement:




IMG 8.25 – «Børsbygningen», Copenhagen, Denmark.​Knowing that the geometry of the hyperboloid is inextricably linked with the geometry of the torus, as well as the fact that most of the old structures, in their original configuration, had special vessels on the tops, we can easily put these puzzles into one complete picture. If we visualize the toroidal field created by the vessel, it turns out that the dome under it will ideally fit into the geometry of the hyperboloid:




IMG 8.26 – «Prague museum», Prague, Bohemia, Austro-Hungary.​_And although this architectural and technological technique is found in various variations in almost all old structures, it should be noted that the absence of a dome does not mean that the device is inoperative. Apparently, this geometry was simply a natural continuation of the toroidal field, and made it possible to direct it in the best way._

At this stage, you may find it a little strange how torus-hyperboloid geometry transforms from one shape into another. After all, if we speak with an open mind and take other examples as a basis, then in some cases domes look like they are not part of a hyperboloid, but rather independent toruses. It should be noted that the process of transformation of the geometry of toruses is far from the easiest subject for visualization. However, nature has left us some clues with which we can more easily understand the essence of this process:

*MV 8.2 – «**Time-Lapse: Watch flowers bloom before your eyes**»*​
Initially, when the flower bud is still closed, it really looks like a solid torus. But then, upon opening, it seems to be turning inside out, while maintaining the outlines of its geometry. The force that makes the flower grow and unfold flows through its stem (and has a spiraling nature (AV 8.1)). A similar principle is used in dome installations. Basically, the dome is an inverted flower. It's just that in the case of a flower, the energy goes from the seed to the bud, and in the case of the dome installation, from the vessel to the dome.

_I also assume that an additional reason for using domes in practice is the __refractive feature__ (AV 8.2) of fields within concave spaces. However, I'm not 100% sure about this, so I leave this to you as a guess._

One way or another, the interior of the dome falls into the operating zone of the energy flow. Depending on the purpose of the structure/device, this impact played different roles. In the case of ordinary summer houses/rotundas, well known from the articles of tech_dancer, people were the main objects of influence of the energy flow.




IMG 8.27 – «Terraces near the casino», Monte Carlo, Monaco.​Previously, claims that people felt better inside such structures could be taken skeptically. But now, understanding the structure of the field that arises around and within them, this information should seem obvious to you.

Taking the opportunity, I would like to voice another interesting idea related to torus-hyperboloid geometry and umbrellas, which can often be seen in old photos. Now, when we see people in old photos with umbrellas, it seems strange to us. We are accustomed to the explanation that there was supposedly such a fashion before. However, what if there was more behind it? What if umbrellas, too, once had a more sophisticated purpose than what we are used to believing? They are too suspiciously similar in design to old energy installations. Could they be used as compact and portable resonators? If this is true, then this may explain where the fashion for umbrellas actually came from, as well as give a deeper understanding of various artifacts of the past, which at first glance seem to be common decorative props.




IMG 8.28 – Left: illustration from «Das Wappenbuch» by Konrad Grünenberg; Middle: altar from St. Nicholas church, Tallinn, Estonia; Right: «Madonna dell'ombrello» by Girolamo dai Libri.​But even if you still think that all this cannot affect a person in any way, look at the following image and think again:




IMG 8.29​The fact that most people’s crown hair is twisted into a spiral is known to many, but I myself only recently noticed that red blood cells look like small toruses. Actually, human body hides a lot of clues about how everything works, it's just that modern medicine will never tell you about it.

_One of the main secrets of human health and longevity lies in the understanding that our bodies are continuous combinations of solid and liquid crystals, formed by an uncountable amount of toroidal fields. Harmonious structuring of these fields is the only true way of curing all existing diseases._

Anyway, let's continue with the old installations, moving on to their more complex variations. In the first part of this article, I presented evidence that old domed structures used to have some strange devices, which could be crystals, iron cylinders and other unusual objects.




IMG 8.30 – «Fontaine de guillaume», Istambul, Turkey.




IMG 8.31 – «Lower bridge and rathhaus», Bamberg, Bavaria, Germany.




IMG 8.32 – «Kursaal», Ostend, Belgium.​_A rather interesting detail is hidden in the etymology of the word «__kursaal__». Translated from German, it literally means «cure hall» or «healing hall» (Kur: cure + Saal: hall). Taking into account the facts mentioned earlier, we can understand the deeper meaning behind the use of this term._

It's time to explain how it all worked. As you should have already understood, no matter what exactly was in the area of the hyperboloid flow, it was subjected to the same effect.




IMG 8.33​Let's take a closer look at the option with crystals. Based on the information in Part 2, we know that they are ideal energy resonators. In other words, they are able to pass energy through themselves in the most efficient way. Nevertheless, a reasonable question arises – why did they use crystals to achieve the resonance with that energy? What was the main purpose of it? On the one hand, one would think that this issue is extremely complex and requires serious scientific experiments to fully substantiate it. But on the other hand, the phenomena under consideration constantly lead us to the understanding that all physical phenomena are universal and unified in their essence. This means that we can find the answer to our question elsewhere. In our case, the clue lies in how solid-state lasers work.




IMG 8.34​The simplest way to describe the working principle of the most ordinary solid-state laser is to say that it uses a spiral lamp to produce light, which then passes through the crystal, which in its turn structures it. Then, this structured (coherent) light is emitted from one end of the device using a translucent mirror. In order to make it easier to understand, it is necessary to perceive light as a field, and not as a stream of some non-existent particles.




GIF 8.1 – Source (AV 8.3)​_The animation shows the difference between the passage of light through a ruby and ordinary glass. The more ordered structure of the ruby allows the light to be concentrated (or to be made more coherent), which results in brighter radiation._

Even with a superficial consideration of lasers, we can draw a logical parallel with the placement of crystals inside the rotunda installations. Apparently, their purpose was *to convert and/or focus the energy* that flowed through the installations. After focusing/converting, the energy could be redirected to the next circuit or converter located either under the crystal or somewhere inside the building. But, unfortunately, I do not know anything about these subtleties.

But what kind of energy was it? If we combine in one picture information about lasers, about the use of single crystals in electronics, about the placement of crystals in the operating zone of a hyperboloid flow, about the heating lingam and pyroelectricity from Chapter 4, as well as the visualization of magnetic fields and conductors from Chapter 7, then we can conclude that there is an explicit connection between the hyperboloid flow and the energy that we are accustomed to perceive as electricity. Nevertheless, I cannot say this for sure, and I think that in our case, it is much more important to understand the essence of the phenomenon than to try to give it some name. Moreover, if we take the torus-hypereboloid model of energy understanding as a basis, then I am not sure that in this case we can use such a term as «electricity» at all.

Either way, when I imagine the design of a fully equipped rotunda installation with a crystal, I cannot but draw an analogy with the working principle of induction heating, which uses the so-called «eddy currents».




IMG 8.35​According to generally accepted concepts, these currents occur along an axis perpendicular to the magnetic field. If you place an object in these eddy currents, then it will begin to receive energy. The way in which the object will conduct the received energy through itself depends on its crystal lattice. A couple of illustrative examples on how it works:

*MV 8.3 – «**What is induction heating**»

MV 8.4 – «**Induction Heating through Ice (1000 C)**»*​
Induction heating is mainly used for melting and quenching metals. However, this does not mean at all that this principle cannot be used in any other way. The reason an object starts to overheat and melt is because it receives more energy than it can handle. I suppose that if you pick an object with a suitable crystal lattice and the correct frequency of exposure, you can achieve a resonance effect. In this case, the energy of the hyperboloid flow will not destroy the object as in induction furnaces, but smoothly flow and focus in it, by analogy with how it happens in a solid-state laser.

However, I suspect that even in this situation, the resonator radiates heat. And I make such a conclusion not as much on the physical understanding of the process, as on the design of many domed energy installations. There was clearly a purpose for making them either completely open or with easy-to-open window shutters. I am inclined to think that this was done primarily to make it easier to dissipate the heat emitted by the devices that were previously located in them.




IMG 8.36 – Left: «Basilica Fourviere», Lyon, France; Middle: «Frauen Church», Munich, Bavaria, Germany; Right: «Tom Tower», Oxford, England.
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 8.36.jpg




IMG 8.37 – «National Museum», Munich, Bavaria, Germany.​For the same reason, many of the energy systems of the East, which were examined in the first part of the article, were located either in open places, or underground, or in water. The result was a very practical and economical ecosystem – the installations had a positive impact on the environment, and the environment provided free cooling for the installations.

Now let's move on to investigation of bells, which are the most controversial representatives of the energy installations of the past.




IMG 8.38 – «Tsar-Bell», Kremlin, Moscow, Russia.​All of them embody the geometry of hyperboloid in their shape, which means that inside them, obviously, there should have been some filling that interacted with the energy passing through it. This filling disappeared from almost all the bells at about the same time when crystals disappeared from rotunda installations. However, quite by accident, I managed to come across an approximate image of how this filling might look. In the 18th issue of «The British Trade Journal and Export World», dated June 1, 1880, the following image was found:




IMG 8.39 – Taken from p. 920 of «The British Trade Journal and Export World» (Volume 18).​If they had not depicted a bell next to this installation, then I probably would not even have paid attention to it, and even more so I would not have been able to convince anyone that they can be connected. But the fact that they portrayed them together makes this connection obvious (although one can also guess by looking at the outline of the installation itself). What we are used to calling a bell was worn on the energy unit like a lid/dome. Most likely, this was done for two reasons – firstly, to enter the resonance state with the sought-for energy and direct it to the contents of the bell (hence the hyperboloidal shape), and secondly, to shield the contents from external influences (such as people, animals and natural precipitation).

When the installation stopped working on its own, they began to launch it with the help of physical force, tying a horse to it. Based on the shape of this setup (and also from the fact that the horse clearly had to walk in a circle), we can conclude that its inner part rotated like a turbine. The same can be guessed from the description given on the page of the magazine – the entire section is devoted to various energy generators («Hydraulic machinery for water supply, drainage and irrigation»).

You should also not be confused by the fact that this bell is located on the ground, and not in a more common place for it. After all, if the technology worked, then did it really matter where to place it? If needed, it was possible to install a similar generator even on a ship or aircraft. The main prerequisite is that the bell should be located within the corresponding energy influence.

But you are probably wondering why it was necessary to use the torus-hyperboloid geometry twice, in those cases when the bell was located inside the dome installation? If I understand it correctly, this way it was possible to enhance the effect by focusing the flow directly on the moving mechanism. The movable part, in turn, could be of various shapes and designs, and it looked approximately as shown in one of the images of the first part of the article:




IMG 8.40 – Left: «Printemps Haussmann», Paris, France; Right: unidentified place in the same city, taken from p. 273 of «Paris de siècle en siècle» by Albert Robida (1895).​It's just that in some cases the structure was open, and in some it was covered with a bell-shaped lid/frame. But it cannot be ruled out that at the time of photographing, any installation could already be in a semi-disassembled state, which does not allow us to be 100% sure about how it should have looked initially.

The internal mechanism itself was probably made of such materials that could interact with the hyperboloid flow passing through the axis of the installation. When the energy stream passed through the mechanism, it made it spin like a propeller as if it was air. The rotation of the mechanism, in its turn, could be either used directly or converted into some other type of energy.

Ironically, in the same issue of «The British Trade Journal and Export World», there was an image of installations that used the same principle, but only for a different purpose:




_IMG 8.41 – Taken from p. 939 of «The British Trade Journal and Export World» (Volume 18)._​In this case, the rotational force was used to move the fan for the purpose of air circulation. I would also like to draw your attention to the inscription «SELF-ACTING OR DRIVEN BY MOTIVE POWER». Even if we assume that they could partially move from the wind, this does not exclude the fact that there must have been some force that ensured their constant movement. After all, if they worked only with the help of wind, then the air circulation would be much worse and there would be almost no point to use them.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

But you are probably wondering what exactly generated the field in these things, given that instead of vessels there are some strange tips that look like chess pieces. Were they smaller copies of the vessels, or were they a completely different type of resonators? The answer to this question turned out to be complicated, and now I will show you why.

The fact is that similar tips are present on almost all old street lamps. But the problem is that they are all very different. In some cases, the tip does not raise any questions, and looks like a small chess piece (like the ones on the fans):




IMG 8.42 – «The pier», New Hunstanton, England.




IMG 8.43 – «St. Philip's Church», Arundel Castle, England.




IMG 8.44 – «The Guildhall and Stonebow», Lincoln, England.​_Pay attention to the fact that this lamp does not have any visible wired energy sources._

In the case of chess pieces, they all have a small spherical part that could very well be a miniature vessel. The small size seems absolutely justified, considering that it only needs to power one small light bulb. However, among the lamps, there are also other examples of tips that look like small cones:




IMG 8.45 – «High Street», Exeter, England.




IMG 8.46 – «The pier», Clacton-on-Sea, England.​The cones, in turn, can be accompanied by details of various design, but all of them are united by the fact that they use the torus-hyperboloid geometry, and look very similar to energy installations like domed rotundas and bells, but only in miniature. If you look at the following samples, you will immediately notice these similarities:



 


IMG 8.47 – «Glasgow Bridge», Glasgow, Scotland; IMG 8.48 – «The Graben», Vienna, Austro-Hungary.



 


IMG 8.49 – «St. Patrick Street», Cork, Ireland; IMG 8.50 – «The Opera House», Paris, France.​Taking this circumstance into account, we can assume that the working principle of street lamps, most likely, was similar to the energy installations that we examined earlier. A torus-hyperboloid field was created around the device, which ignited a light bulb or its analog. However, it is difficult to say how they worked in detail, given so many different variations. Moreover, due to the disunity of data regarding the filling of the lamps and their resonators, it is impossible to be 100% sure of their similarity between each other and in comparison with full-size vessels. On the one hand, the cones (and their other variations) could be the same as the vessels, but only of a smaller shape. This is supported by examples of structures that have cones in their design (but only of a larger size), in the same places where the vessels are usually located:




IMG 8.51 – Left: «Elise's Fountain», Aachen, the Rhine, Germany; Right: «Temple of Bosco», Rome, Italy.​But on the other hand, perhaps in some cases the presence of a vessel was not required at all, and to extract energy it was enough just to give the resonator the correct shape and structure, and place it in the operating zone of another field, which could be created nearby by a full-size vessel or other similar device:




IMG 8.52 – «Feuerleins bow windows», Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany.​_Resonators that look like crowns can often be found on various artifacts of the past. Apparently, this design had good resonance properties, and therefore was standardized._

I have no doubt that all resonators worked on the same physical principle, but if there really was a difference between them in how exactly they interact with the field, then it was expressed only in the degree of autonomy of one or another resonator. In simpler terms and based on the last example, a vessel could work without a crown, but a crown could not work without a vessel. The same is true with other types of simple resonators, including cones (assuming that they were solid inside, and were not analogous to vessels).

_To make it even clearer, you can compare it with how a permanent magnet and an ordinary piece of iron (which has no magnetic properties) interact. When the piece of iron is in the area of the magnet, it becomes magnetized and also becomes a magnet. As soon as we remove the permanent magnet, the piece of iron will also cease to be one. The vessels we are studying are very similar in their essence to magnets, but still differ from them._

In fact, the issue of resonator autonomy deserves a separate consideration. Even if the resonators were really subdivided into autonomous and dependent, the city's energy infrastructure had to work as one unified system. One of the reasons that makes me think in this way is the presence in the cities of the past of poles/antennas that stood both on the roofs of houses and on the streets.




IMG 8.53 – «New concert room and library», Leipzig, Germany.




IMG 8.54 – «Odensplatz and Ludwigstrasse», Munich, Germany.




IMG 8.55 – «Landing Bridge near St. Paul's», Hamburg, Germany.​At first glance, it may seem that these are just disassembled lamp posts, utility poles or simple lightning rods (in the case of roofs). However, if you look closely, you will notice that they are distinguished from ordinary pillars by the presence of vessels and vessel-like hoops that are located along its axis. Those that stand on the ground have a thick rod and less noticeable vessels, and those that stand on the roofs, in turn, have a thin rod and larger vessels.




IMG 8.56 – «Stettin-Berlinerthor», Berlin, Germany.




IMG 8.57 – «Sarindar Fountain», Bukharest, Romania.​I do not exclude that such poles/antennas could be converted into utility poles, flagpoles or lightning rods after the old technology was widely banned. However, I am absolutely sure that this was not their original purpose, as many skeptical people think. Nevertheless, if you look at this issue soundly and impartially, then nothing prevented them from the very beginning to simultaneously be energy resonators and serve some other auxiliary functions.




IMG 8.58 – «Ring Street», Budapest, Austro-Hungary.​As for me, a much more relevant issue in this case is the original purpose behind installation of such poles/antennas from the point of view of city's energy infrastructure. Why was it necessary to install them on streets and roofs, and why in some cases were they equipped with several vessels at once?

In fact, the answer to this question lies on the surface, and is related to how fields interact with each other. For greater clarity, I will once again draw an analogy with magnets, since information about them is more accessible, and the fields created by them in their essence are practically no different. When two or more magnets are placed side by side, their fields add up to form a stronger field around them. You could clearly see this process in one of the previous videos:




IMG 8.59​All energy devices of the past worked on the same principle, except that the fields in them were created not by magnets, but by vessels. When several vessels were placed side by side, their fields would fold in the same way and form a stronger field. On the one hand, this was done in order to give the equipment the necessary resonance characteristics, and on the other hand, in order to increase the energy coverage.

The rods, in turn, also had their own purpose. Firstly, they played the role of conductors of the energy that flows through the torus (it is not without reason that many of them were painted with a spiral pattern). Secondly, they made it possible to position the resonator at a certain point in space, in order to make it operate correctly within the existing energy grid. In other words, they were placed in space in such a way that the fields would add up to each other correctly and provide energy coverage wherever it is needed.




IMG 8.60 – Cranz, near Konigsberg, East Prussia, Germany.​We can say that such poles with vessels were some kind of relays and field stabilizers that provided energy coverage where it was absent or unstable. A similar role, in my opinion, was played by obelisks and columns, usually located in the center of large and open spaces.




IMG 8.61 – «Piazza del Popolo», Rome, Italy.




IMG 8.62 – «Trafalgar square», London, England.​However, with them, too, everything is not that simple. If we look into the obelisks, then in their original configuration, they were usually equipped with resonators, which looked something like this:




IMG 8.63 – Left: «Hasselbachplatz», Magdeburg, Germany; Middle: «Universitat and Mendebrunnen», Leipzig, Germany; Right: «Piazza di Monte Citorio», Rome, Italy.​In almost all cases, the resonator was an iron device with a rod, a vessel and some other details that improved its resonance properties. In fact, almost the same pole/antenna that I showed earlier, but smaller, and installed on the obelisk. The only exception to this category is the crystal tip example I demonstrated in part two:




IMG 8.64 – «Landgericht I», Berlin, Germany.​_But even if we take crystal tips into account, we need to have more examples of how they looked in order to draw full conclusions about their working principle and role. It is quite possible that a vessel could also be attached to their rods, and in this case the crystal would act as an amplifier. If there were no vessels on them, then they could play a similar role to the cones on street lamps – just a less autonomous type of a resonator._


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

Knowing that the resonator’s rod conducts energy, a rational question arises – could the resonators on the obelisks interact in some way with their stone base, by analogy with how it happened with the lamps and poles/antennas (particularly those that stood on the roofs)?




IMG 8.65​Even if everything is not so obvious with the street lamps, there is no doubt about the installations on roofs – we know for sure that the energy flowed along the rod to a certain converter under the dome. But with obelisks, the situation is a little more confusing. What specific role could stone obelisks play if they really let energy pass through themselves? And was the direction of the torus-hyperboloid field the same as on all other devices? In other words, was it flowing into the obelisk or out of it?

We cannot be 100% sure about the direction of the torus-hyperboloid field around the resonators installed on the obelisks, based on photographs alone. However, if we assume that all the resonators of the city worked in conjunction with each other, then this, in turn, requires their synchronization. It means that the direction of the field of all resonators in the city had to be the same. And if in dome installations and street lamps the energy was supposed to turn on a converter or a light bulb, then it is logical to assume that in all urban resonators the energy «flowed in» from above the torus and «flowed out» of it from below.

If the obelisks took in a hyperboloidal stream, then most likely, in their original configuration, they were made of monocrystalline material. However, even if this was the case, this does not explain their true purpose. In particular, the practice of installing miniature obelisks on the roofs of buildings seems rather strange to me. In some cases, they absolutely organically fit into the design of the building, and look as if they were ordinary decorative mountings for auxiliary vessels of domed installations, such as on this building:




IMG 8.66 – «Prague museum», Prague, Bohemia, Austro-Hungary.​But sometimes, they look like they were install out of necessity. As if they had some special additional purpose that we had not previously thought about. Take a look at the following example:




IMG 8.67 – «Victoria hotel», Berlin, Germany.​Why did they need to install both pillars and obelisks next to each other at one place? If in the same place, different types of resonators were used, then there is a high probability that there was some kind of difference between them. In our case, this difference manifests itself in the structure of the rod (conductor). What if obelisks and columns, in view of the differences in their structure at the micro level from iron pillars/antennas, converted the energy passing through them in different ways? If this is really so, then it turns out that the resonators of the past were subdivided not only by the degree of autonomy, but also by their intended purpose. In this case, some resonators could be used just to transmit energy, and some, for example, could be used to transmit specific types of fields. This feature could be used, for example, to provide communications. In this case, such obelisks or pole/antennas can be seen as a prototypes of modern cellular antennas. Nevertheless, having only superficial evidence on hand, it is difficult to assert anything in relation to specific functions of such devices.

_Frankly speaking, the question of communication networks of the past deserves a separate investigation. For some reason, most researchers of the old world’s technologies either bypass it, or look into it very superficially. But I hope that this direction of research, sooner or later, will receive proper investigation and coverage._

Anyway, let's now take a closer look at the columns. In the case of small columns, the most common design can be seen in the following photo:




IMG 8.68 – «Place de la concorde», Paris, France.​In the case of large columns, the original configuration implies a room on the top that looks like a domed rotunda installation:




IMG 8.69 – «Reichstag and Triumphal Column», Berlin, Germany.​Most of the surviving photographs of such columns demonstrate various sculptures installed on their tops, and because of this we can conclude that there were no vessels on them. However, this is not quite true. Before that, vessels or their analogs were also installed on them, but at a certain point they were dismantled and replaced with sculptures. What makes me think so is the the following photo:




IMG 8.70 – «London Bridge», London, England.​Large columns were usually hollow inside, and had a ladder for climbing up and servicing that technical room:




IMG 8.71 – Left: «La colonne de Juillet», Paris, France; Right: «La colonne Vendôme», Paris, France.
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 8.71.jpg​Considering that there were stairs inside such columns, there was rather little space for placing the energy converter. So, most likely, their converters looked slightly different from those that were installed in standard rotunda installations. I believe that the role of the energy converter could be played by a certain rod that ran along the entire column and spiral staircase. But in this case, there is another question – what was the connection of this rod with the column itself, and could the entire column play the role of the energy converter?

Once again, we are lacking understanding of how the resonator interacted with its pedestal, be it an obelisk or a column. On the one hand, the obelisk/column could really be nothing more than beautiful stands. But on the other hand, there is evidence hinting at a more specific role for obelisks and columns than it might seem at first glance. In particular, an illustration taken from «The Illustrated London News», dated August 21, 1852:




IMG 8.72​As you can see yourself, not only does the entire column glow, but it is also wrapped in a spiral wire. Could the columns really be capable of glowing? Or was the light coming from the very wire? It's hard to say from one illustration, but whatever it really is, all this indirectly confirms the idea that energy indeed flowed through, along or around the column. And it flowed, as we have already found out earlier, along a spiral trajectory. The source of this energy, in turn, had to be a resonator that was installed above.

This example gives us additional reason to believe that the columns played a more significant role than that which is usually attributed to them. Even if additional equipment was required to activate them, such as a dome rotunda and a rod/wiring, huge stone columns were clearly placed in the middle of the streets for a reason. But the previous illustration is not the only example. You can find quite a few similar illustrations on the internet, one of which had already been shown in the first part of the article. I will put it here again (from two different angles):




IMG 8.73 – «Fireworks Celebrating the Birth of the Dauphin» (1782).




IMG 8.74 – «Fireworks Display Presented to the King and Queen by the City of Paris for the Birth of the Dauphin» (1782).​Almost all of these images depict some kind of festive event with fireworks. Also, they are all united by the fact that they look very suspicious.




IMG 8.75




IMG 8.76




IMG 8.77​On the one hand, we clearly see fireworks in them – everything is burning and blazing, people are standing around, and we get a general impression of some kind of celebration. But why do these illustrations, in addition to pyrotechnics, also depict sparkling technical installations such as columns, obelisks and vessels? Moreover, how to explain the illustrations of the following type?




IMG 8.78




IMG 8.79​It is unlikely that ordinary firework explosions could create such complex geometric shapes. But if they are not related to explosions, then why did they depict them in these illustrations? Maybe these shapes symbolize something else? Could all these strange phenomena, explained to us as fireworks, be caused by something other than pyrotechnics? Considering all the details shown in these illustrations, I tend to think that this way they depicted the work of old energy installations.




IMG 8.80
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 8.80.jpg​It's just that somewhere the images were censored, and somewhere they did not initially display the essence quite correctly. Nowadays it is no longer possible to trace the original source and the original idea behind each illustration. However, personally, I have no doubts that the phenomena under consideration are connected precisely with the operation of energy installations.

But how to explain the fact that most of the illustrations of this kind depict these phenomena in the context of fireworks? The answer to this question lies in the fact that the depicted phenomena, although associated with the operation of old energy installations, are not at all the ordinary state for them. I am more than sure that in ordinary conditions the installations did not sparkle like fireworks, and most probably, were invisible to human eyes. Apparently, all these «fireworks» occurred when energy installations were misused which led to their failure.

Moreover, the time to which these illustrations are dated perfectly coincides with the period when seizure and destruction of the old civilization began to take place throughout the planet. I believe that all these massive firework celebrations were twofold. On the one hand, the invaders finished off the remains of old technologies, and on the other hand, entertained citizens who probably did not understand what was really happening (or simply couldn’t do anything about it).




IMG 8.81​This area also deserves additional investigation, and has the potential to reveal some other important details that we might have been missing all this time. For now, however, let's get back to the issue of energy infrastructure of old cities. What exactly provided the wireless energy coverage and where did the energy come from to power it all?


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

At this stage, one should turn to the theory that was formed by the researcher tech_dancer in the course of his numerous articles. If we generalize all the facts revealed by him, and touch directly on the issue of the source of that energy, then the main objects of urban infrastructure, to which he always refers, are temples, towers and other similar structures. According to his vision, these were nothing else but technical hubs of old energy networks, which subsequently were repurposed for other needs.




IMG 8.82 – «Kochbrunnen», Wiesbaden, Germany.​Another important detail that tech_dancer brings up in his articles is the issue of the location of such structures on the ground. Comparing the layout of underground communications and the ground location of various temple-like structures in a number of cities, he managed to discover an amazing thing. Not only does their position coincide in many cases, but it also forms the correct geometry on the map. Using the location of underground communications and technical structures on the ground, in some cases, even allows you to restore the original city layout. You can read more about this in the following articles: «Энергетика прошлого. Тайны метрополии», «Полмира. Часть 3», «Приказано выжить. Часть 2», «Заводной апельсин», «Татарский гамбит».



 


IMG 8.83; IMG 8.84​The fact that undergrounds of cities hide a lot of secrets is known to many people nowadays. But practically nothing is known about the connection of underground communications with the lost energy infrastructure. If underground tunnels, in their original form, did indeed form geometrically correct networks, then this, in turn, opens up a huge space for thought about their potential use. But let's get back to the original question.

Even if we look into temple-like structures without any specialized knowledge, we cannot fail to notice that most of them are really majestic. Whatever role is attributed to these structures at one time of history or another, there is no doubt that they always were, are, and will be in the center of attention. And this attention is absolutely deserved.




IMG 8.85 – «Town Hall», Portsmouth, England.​Nevertheless, a rational question arises – what is the fundamental difference between temples and other buildings in the city? After all, dome installations can be found in one form or another in most old houses. Yes, they are not so large, do not have the same beautiful details, and may not be located at key points in space, but still they are exactly the same resonators. So why temples and their resonators should suddenly be sources of the field only due to their size and peculiarities of their location?




IMG 8.86 – «Maximilian Place», Vienna, Austro-Hungary.​The answer to this question lies in the understanding that their main role was not just in creating the field, but also in its subsequent maintenance and strengthening. If we assume that there was a wireless energy coverage within the city, then such structures best fit the role of key/backbone resonators, which provided this coverage and made it stable. If the previously considered poles/antennas stabilized the field on a small scale (within the street), then in this case the field stabilization occurred within the entire city.

Nevertheless, another important question arises – how could temples and other similar buildings strengthen the field if the vessels on their domed structures were almost indistinguishable from the rest of the vessels located in the city? How could the size or location of such structures affect the work of the vessels and the properties of the field that they created around them?

To answer these questions, it is necessary to take a closer look at the temple-like structures, and focus on details that are usually overlooked.




IMG 8.87 – «Church and Royal Castle», Altstadt, Dresden, Germany.




IMG 8.88 – «The casino», Monte Carlo, Monaco.




IMG 8.89 – «Church Bridge», Breslau, Silesia, Poland.​If in the first photo it was quite hard to notice this detail, then the second and third photos speak for themselves – the resonators on the lamp posts have exactly the same shape as the nearby roofs. Knowing about the effects of shape and resonance, it is not difficult at all to guess what exactly was the reason for this connection. And although this feature is quite rare in old photographs, it still indirectly confirms the importance of temple-like structures and brings us to two important things. First, we see that the resonators on the streets are guided precisely by the temple-like structures. Secondly, they copy not just the tip where the vessel is installed, but the shape of the entire roof/dome structure. This means that more meaning was laid in it than it might seem at first glance.

_In fact, the idea that the roofs/domes of temple-like buildings may have something to do with the generation/conversion of energy has been repeatedly proposed by various researchers. However, I am inclined to believe that the vast majority of the assumptions that are found on the internet on this topic contain more misinformation than truth._

At the beginning of this chapter, I already touched on the question of the shape of roofs/domes, but I did it rather superficially, saying only that the architecture uses torus-hyperboloid geometry. In fact, everything is a little more complicated. And to explain the essence, I will take as an example several old buildings. The first will be the Reichstag building in Leipzig:




IMG 8.90 – «Reichsgericht», Leipzig, Germany.​What we have here is a standard monolithic temple-like building of the old world. But this time take a closer look at the design of its upper half. The part that is located under the uppermost domed rotunda installation is essentially the same domed rotunda, but only of a larger size. And the two domes that stand in front of them look like reduced copies of the central one.

If we compare this design with the structure of a torus-hyperboloid field, it turns out that it will correspond precisely to the hyperboloid component, which looks like an hourglass. If you visualize all this, it turns out that one hourglass seems to be inside another hourglass:




IMG 8.91 – «Nicolaaskerk», Amsterdam, Holland.




IMG 8.92 – «Сourt house», Graz, Styria, Austro-Hungary.​_The number of such repetitions can be different, and probably depends on the technical subtleties associated with a particular building._

And if you haven’t yet understood what we are dealing with and why it has any meaning at all, then the answer is the following – all this is nothing else but three-dimensional fractals. And as we already know from the second part of the article, the use of fractals implies a significant increase in energy due to its scaling. Knowing that energy is a field that has a torus-hyperboloid shape, we can make an obvious conclusion on which component of the field was amplified/scaled in each particular case. If the building has an elevation, a roof, or a dome made in the form of a fractal hourglass, then the hyperboloid component of the field is enhanced. If similar building elements are located in a row of two or more pieces, then you can be sure that the toroidal field component is amplified/scaled.




IMG 8.93 – «Trinita dei Monti», Rome, Italy.​If my visualization does not seem very convincing to you, then take a look at the authentic illustrations from the time when all of it still worked:




IMG 8.94 – Taken from «Roma festeggiante nel Monte Pincio negli applausi alle glorie della Pieta del cristianissimo Lodovico il Grande» (17th century).​_It is surprising that such a book could slip past the censorship. Even though this visualization of the fields slightly differs from mine, the idea presented there is essentially identical._

If the key resonators of the city are combined on the ground into a single and geometrically correct network, then their fields are added to each other and strengthened due to the resonance effect, thus providing the entire city with a powerful and stable energy cover.




IMG 8.95​_This image is just a nice graphical concept. In reality, everything obviously looks a little different._

Within such a field living organisms constantly experienced a positive effect, and devices powered by wireless energy, in turn, could work without interruption anywhere in the city. All that had to be done in order to start using free energy was to take a working resonator and connect it to an appropriate device.

Nevertheless, I still have not answered the most important question – where did the energy, that made the vessels work, come from? And how, in theory, could we recreate such technology now? The answers to these questions await you in the final chapter.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> However, the most obvious and recognizable example is the «fleur-de-lis» symbol, also known as «heraldic lily»:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking into the wind rose after reading a segment in your chapter 9, basically I wasn't sure what you were referring to.

An interesting comment on wikipedia - 
Before the development of the compass rose, a wind rose was included on maps in order to let the reader know which directions the 8 major winds (and sometimes 8 half-winds and 16 quarter-winds) blew within the plan view. No differentiation was made between cardinal directions and the winds which blew from those directions. North was depicted with a fleur de lis, while east was shown as a Christian cross to indicate the direction of Jerusalem from Europe

Here, the fleur de lis represents the North - in actuality perhaps the North Pole. 

I'm not buying their explanation for using a Christian cross for the East. More likely it is to represent the rising sun - although this is just my guess, since it is an obvious navigational aid. 
I am not sure why they would use a Christian cross to represent this. Jesus is the Son(??). Jesus is the Sun(??). My other post in your chapter 9 referenced your image of a glowing 'Christ' in a jar. It looked like a small sun.

No idea if this is at all helpful to anyone, but connecting dots can lead you onward, one step at a time.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 8, 2021)

The site's  not working well for me tonight,but I wanted to say chapter 8 has so much information, I don't  even know where to start to comment so I won't yet. Unfortunately I have been reading pages offline so not been able to comment as I read but great research and compilation Catalyst! 

The one thing I will add at the moment that may be useful for readers new to, and interested in this topic, is an introduction to the work of Russian astrophysicist Dr. Nikolai A. Kozyrev (1908-1983)
who came up with some great theories  with regard to toroidal fields. 
This link might suit beginners as an introduction. 
Russian astrophysicist Dr. Nikolai A. Kozyrev (1908-1983


----------



## Worgard (Dec 10, 2021)

Found a "lighthouse"


----------



## Akanah (Dec 10, 2021)

@Catalyst :
They went to a lot of trouble to make texts about the connections between geometry, crystals and fields. I see, of course, like them, that all these things were important for people to use electricity and magnetic fields for an ancient high technology.
However, I have to criticize that they are comparing a bit apples and oranges, respectively they have compared these symmetrical artificial geometries with life forms that are not symmetrical by nature at all. I noticed this year that living structures are not symmetrical at all but always slightly assymetrical. And this assymetry in nature is the reason for the flow of the life energy. A heart is also symmetrical in a certain way, because it has two antechambers and two main chambers, but one half of the heart is always slightly larger than the other. Otherwise, the heart could not beat at all. Therefore, I would claim that life energy in living beings is in no case identical with electricity. And for this reason I doubt an energy increase of the life energy (Chi energy) in sacral symetric artificial buildings or by any fractal antennas. You cannot expect that real awakening or enlightenment would be possible through artificial technologies and electricity.


----------



## freygeist (Dec 25, 2021)

I have a question at @Catalyst, to make sure i understood this correctly, so you differentiate between devices on top of buildings and devices inside the roof/dome structures, and both were part of the energy grid. Could the smaller devices on top be called primary devices for producing the energy, and the larger ones inside the domes, secondary decives, for maintaining/enhancing the energy produced by the top devices? And either of these primary or secondary devices could be cristalline or filled with the red golden/quicksilver substance, depending on the specifics of the structure?


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 25, 2021)

freygeist said:


> I have a question at @Catalyst, to make sure i understood this correctly, so you differentiate between devices on top of buildings and devices inside the roof/dome structures, and both were part of the energy grid. Could the smaller devices on top be called primary devices for producing the energy, and the larger ones inside the domes, secondary decives, for maintaining/enhancing the energy produced by the top devices? And either of these primary or secondary devices could be cristalline or filled with the red golden/quicksilver substance, depending on the specifics of the structure?


I guess this classification is absolutely reasonable. Though there could be some confusion with a set of "secondary" devices like metallic cylinders (which are presented in chapter 9 and which look like prayer wheels) as they could potentially use a similar working principle to the primary devices (roof vessels).

As for the filling: roof vessels had a liquid/gaseous substance inside, while the secondary ones - most probably were made of high quality single crystals.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Jan 16, 2022)

The main purpose of obelisks and similar "alone" standing pillars, was water pressure. Most have a well near them. (See attached file)

Also, how would you switch the lamps on/off with wireless powering, without also affecting other such tech? Any ideas? I couldn't think up anything.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 21, 2022)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> Also, how would you switch the lamps on/off with wireless powering, without also affecting other such tech? Any ideas? I couldn't think up anything.


This is a very good question. Thanks for bringing it up. I will investigate this.


----------



## John Galt (Feb 1, 2022)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> Also, how would you switch the lamps on/off with wireless powering, without also affecting other such tech? Any ideas? I couldn't think up anything.


If our current electric system is a bastardized version of the past's, perhaps the past turned things off with switches/buttons too. But in a smarter way. In our case, switches physically break the link between the fixture and the power. Maybe the switches of the old world faraday'd the receiving end of the fixture, for lack of better words. Maybe an old world switch would trigger a quick shield against incoming energy. Hard to say because we are trained to think of electricity in a very inefficient, modern way. They could've had something too simple for us to conceive. Like rotating the fixture a couple degrees to turn it on or off.

It's a great question though. It would be funny if they just left all of it on, all of the time.


----------



## User1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> We can say that such poles with vessels were some kind of relays and field stabilizers that provided energy coverage where it was absent or unstable. A similar role, in my opinion, was played by obelisks and columns, usually located in the center of large and open spaces



Peace.  Firstly, thanks @Catalyst for this fascinating series, it really opened up a lot of possibilities.  

This is some hardcore science and I'm not as clued up on the technical details though I follow the gist of what is presented.  Regarding obelisks, I have this idea that the obelisk is not stone at all, or rather it may not be a stone structure throughout.  I think it may be a lingam-like crystal which is housed in a stone casing.  The reasons they would do this are numerous: protect people from radiation-like effects, protect the crystal from people or the elements, blinding brightness when active, etc. 

Also, you briefly mention communication in another paragraph and if the obelisks were normally in the centre of towns or cities, then it would make sense that this would be in some way linked to a central communication device.  This seems logical.  And if we were to accept that the obelisk housed a crystal, and the crystal was the ISP or telecom provider "server", then surely the "data" needs to be private.  A hard disk is essentially a crystal housing data so I see this application being very possible if we assume the society was as advanced as we believe. So the stone may also be a very simple encryption device otherwise anyone could see the "server" data. Just my speculation.

A few other things:




What is that? (Yes, the whole sketch is weird).

There seems to be this consensus that the old world technology was dismantled about 200 years ago, though I don't share that feeling.  I think we have evidence of remnants of the old technologies, which became inoperable or people were unable to operate it a long time ago.  What we see are a few instances where people learned how to operate it, without really understanding it ( I can drive a car but I won't be able to build one).  I don't think people who drew like this, and dressed as the people in the image, were capable of the master architecture and associated technology.



Sanctus Martinus said:


> The main purpose of obelisks and similar "alone" standing pillars, was water pressure. Most have a well near them.


I don't really understand how that works, could you please explain?  Within the context of what was presented, in terms of the heat dissipation, I would think the water would serve the purpose of a cooling system. Perhaps it was a dual system.



John Galt said:


> It would be funny if they just left all of it on, all of the time.


You may have solved the mystery of why the technology was dismantled and hidden


----------



## Akanah (Apr 3, 2022)

I found something for this thread. 
In a book about dragons I came across the concept of the net from the god Indra. Indra is supposed to have been an Indian god, but I thought "Indras net" sounded similar to internet. So did god Indra have something to do with an ancient internet ?
Somewhere I have already expressed my conjecture that the Indian phallus statues could have been computer servers. Together with fractal antennas on church roofs this fits very well.
Since the god Indra is said to have sat as a 4-armed god on Mount Meru, it is an additional hint to the artificial sky castle or habitat according to Dieters Bremer's Atlantis theory. I become more and more aware that all religions could have their origins from ancient technology and that Atlantis itself could have been something like the control center of it.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 3, 2022)

Akanah said:


> I would claim that life energy in living beings is in no case identical with electricity. And for this reason I doubt an energy increase of the life energy (Chi energy) in sacral symetric artificial buildings or by any fractal antennas. You cannot expect that real awakening or enlightenment would be possible through artificial technologies and electricity.



I respectfully disagree.  Tesla talked about how life is essentially an electromagnetic phenomenon.  One of my Toltec teachers says that Intention, or Intent, is essentially electrical in nature, while life force/sexual energy is essentially magnetic.

I learnt recently that electricity is less lethal at higher frequencies and more lethal at lower frequencies.  So 72V DC will kill you, and 240V 50Hz AC will kill you.  But you can safely be exposed to much higher voltages if the frequency is sufficiently high.  

Many people have pointed out the similarity between the magnetron, which is used to generate microwaves, and the windows of cathedrals.





The problem is that our understanding of what electricity and magnetism is has been corrupted. We now have an extremely low frequency power grid which is deadly to humans, whereas before we may have had a very high frequency grid which was harmonious with life.

Please take a look at my post on this subject
Healing energy - Tartarian buildings


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Apr 4, 2022)

User1 said:


> I don't really understand how that works, could you please explain?  Within the context of what was presented, in terms of the heat dissipation, I would think the water would serve the purpose of a cooling system.


An obelisk can be used for water pressure (by holding water, like a water tower). The pressure is needed for fountains.


----------



## User1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> An obelisk can be used for water pressure (by holding water, like a water tower). The pressure is needed for fountains.



Thanks for explaining.  I still don't really understand though.  Is the obelisk holding water?  If it's not holding water, is it applying pressure on a water reservoir or something similar?

And if it is holding water, for what purpose?  Wouldn't significant water pressure be needed to fill it up if it is not collecting water from above?

I'm just not understanding.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Apr 5, 2022)

User1 said:


> Thanks for explaining.  I still don't really understand though.  Is the obelisk holding water?  If it's not holding water, is it applying pressure on a water reservoir or something similar?
> 
> And if it is holding water, for what purpose?  Wouldn't significant water pressure be needed to fill it up if it is not collecting water from above?
> 
> I'm just not understanding.


Yes it is holding water. Yes it is a water reservoir. The purpose is to create water pressure for fountains and other water outlets. As for how the inner workings perform exactly, I do not have an expert understanding for that, but it probably is something like in this image. Water is moved into the obelisk with a pump, the obelisk itself is for the pressure. It is a pretty and funcional solution, like everything from the old world.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 5, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I respectfully disagree.  Tesla talked about how life is essentially an electromagnetic phenomenon.  One of my Toltec teachers says that Intention, or Intent, is essentially electrical in nature, while life force/sexual energy is essentially magnetic.
> 
> I learnt recently that electricity is less lethal at higher frequencies and more lethal at lower frequencies.  So 72V DC will kill you, and 240V 50Hz AC will kill you.  But you can safely be exposed to much higher voltages if the frequency is sufficiently high.
> 
> ...


Because Tesla claimed that life energy was electrical do you believe that ?
I note that by focusing in this forum on free energy as electrical energy we will find it very difficult to regain the true golden age.
Do any of you ever think about the fact that ancient technologies really have nothing to do with today's electricity or technology, but with spiritual abilities ?
Instead of an internet, there was telephacy in the past.
Instead of cars, there used to be teleportation.
Instead of airplanes, there used to be levitation.
Instead of a television set, there used to be astral travel.
Instead of electricity, there used to be kundalini-energy.
Instead of money, there used to be love.
All of today's technologies promote only the ego, but not spirituality, life or love.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 6, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Because Tesla claimed that life energy was electrical do you believe that ?


Plenty of other people have said this, including one of my spiritual teachers who told me that intention was electrical.  I can see and feel that within my own body, so that is true for me.  



Akanah said:


> I note that by focusing in this forum on free energy as electrical energy we will find it very difficult to regain the true golden age.


The electricity given to us by modern science is a corrupted form of a vital spiritual force which is present in all living things.  I can give two examples of the higher knowledge.

1) Our western science has recently discovered that our bodies contain a vibrating electrical field which appears to order the cellular structure.  This field was called 'Vata' in the Sanskrit tradition and the Indians have studied it for thousands of years.

2) In the 20th century our Western science discovered the laws of signal transmission via carrier waves. Basically energy can transfer from a higher frequency to a lower frequency, but never the other way; more information is contain in higher freqency vibrations.  There are more.

Funny thing is, these laws which we discovered in the 20th century were all written down in the Sanskrit years thousands of years ago.

Akanah -
Do any of you ever think about the fact that ancient technologies really have nothing to do with today's electricity or technology, but with spiritual abilities ?

Instead of an internet, there was telephacy in the past.
Instead of cars, there used to be teleportation.
Instead of airplanes, there used to be levitation.
Instead of a television set, there used to be astral travel.
Instead of electricity, there used to be kundalini-energy.
Instead of money, there used to be love.
All of today's technologies promote only the ego, but not spirituality, life or love.

Yes, I think about this a lot.  I think the massive stones in the pyramids were put there via levitation.  

Since discovering 'Tartaria' I've been blown away by the idea that we still had these capabilities until just a few hundred years ago.  Possibly our great European cathedrals were built using levitation.

You've forgotten to include the precision stone cutting technology or stone softening technology they must have had to produce so many huge, perfectly shaped block.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Jan 5, 2023)

This article is one of the best things I have ever read on the internet


----------

